# Nm



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2014)

Updated. Found and bought one 5-6-14. If a mod can delete this thanks


----------



## Bayonet16 (May 6, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> I am in central Florida. Looking for an older model. 03-06 ish? Thanks for your help. I have been looking for a while. There is Only one for sale in the state as far as I can tell and the dealership hasn't returned my calls so... I wouldn't buy it from them if they only wanted $2.00 for it. Well, maybe. : )
> 
> I also am interested in the 26 rs. They seem just as scarce. Just taking a shot here. Thanks.


Just posted a 2006 25RSS. We're in Northern VA, so it would be a hump, but it may be worth it for you. Thanks for looking. Good luck.


----------



## racephan (Apr 28, 2014)

Bayonet16 said:


> I am in central Florida. Looking for an older model. 03-06 ish? Thanks for your help. I have been looking for a while. There is Only one for sale in the state as far as I can tell and the dealership hasn't returned my calls so... I wouldn't buy it from them if they only wanted $2.00 for it. Well, maybe. : )
> 
> I also am interested in the 26 rs. They seem just as scarce. Just taking a shot here. Thanks.


Just posted a 2006 25RSS. We're in Northern VA, so it would be a hump, but it may be worth it for you. Thanks for looking. Good luck.
[/quote]
How about my 28/rss? Year is 2004


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2014)

racephan said:


> I am in central Florida. Looking for an older model. 03-06 ish? Thanks for your help. I have been looking for a while. There is Only one for sale in the state as far as I can tell and the dealership hasn't returned my calls so... I wouldn't buy it from them if they only wanted $2.00 for it. Well, maybe. : )
> 
> I also am interested in the 26 rs. They seem just as scarce. Just taking a shot here. Thanks.


Just posted a 2006 25RSS. We're in Northern VA, so it would be a hump, but it may be worth it for you. Thanks for looking. Good luck.
[/quote]
How about my 28/rss? Year is 2004
[/quote]
thanks for the replies. I actually bought one yesterday. will try to delete this thread.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We don't really delete anything.

Even threads that are items for sale it is good to see if they actually sold and for what amount.


----------

